# Repairing damaged scupper hole



## pocketdelight (Nov 23, 2013)

Can anyone give me some tips on how to DIY repair scupper hole? What kind of plastic is the Moken made of? What plastics will bond successfully with it? Where do I buy supplies for the job in Hobart? Is a can of fire stuff from hardware shop hot enough to do the job? Don't need the scupper hole so better to patch over it? Thanks


----------



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

Mate. If you can see the crack there's no need to fill the scupper hole completely up 
Get a soldering iron an work the plastic( melt together ) and if you need to add plastic I'm sure you neighbour has a wheelie bin Just cut a piece out of it and melt into the crack


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi there,
Frocklizard is right, though I prefer using a heat gun.
Definitely be careful if using a blow torch :twisted: 
I live in Taroona and have had to do a bit of plasic welding on my yak and boat from time to time.
I have bought a heat gun (good quality, digital temp control) with a couple of different nozzles i.e. small etc
You're welcome to use it/borrow it, or come visit and I'll give you a hand to try to fix it.
I'm no expert, but have a basic understanding of the process.
Also I have not managed to totally destroy previously mentioned craft. So far ;-) 
Cheers, Rod


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Forgot to suggest also there are some excellent YouTube videos on how to weld plastics including kayaks.
Well worth a look


----------

